# Fender Twin red knobs $650 or less.....



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

For me, that’s about $645 too high.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> For me, that’s about $645 too high.


AhAhAh!


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Love the tone but these amps need to be played very loud (and I do mean very, very loud, even in the 25 watt mode) which means not at home. They are way too heavy for my old back to take out of the house.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Kerry Brown said:


> Love the tone but these amps need to be played very loud (and I do mean very, very loud, even in the 25 watt mode) which means not at home. They are way too heavy for my old back to take out of the house.


Why does it need to played loud? I have one of these amps. If you are trying to overdrive it, you'll never get to that point as you will be deaf by how loud it needs to be to be overdriven. LOL These amps are great for folks who like to play clean as well as those who uses pedals to get their overdriven sound. If you have an overdrive pedal, you don't have to turn this loud to get it. The cleans of these amps are excellent.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Do the red knobs make it sound better ?


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Chito said:


> Why does it need to played loud? I have one of these amps. If you are trying to overdrive it, you'll never get to that point as you will be deaf by how loud it needs to be to be overdriven. LOL These amps are great for folks who like to play clean as well as those who uses pedals to get their overdriven sound. If you have an overdrive pedal, you don't have to turn this loud to get it. The cleans of these amps are excellent.


Not trying to overdrive it. That is almost impossible. I've only played one a few times and the louder it was the better it sounded. It seemed very thin and shrill until it was turned up. Might just have been that amp.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I gigged for around ten years with one of these through the '90s.
At almost 90 pounds, yes, heavy is right.

I gave mine away a few years ago, with a full set of brand new replacement tubes including a matched quad of Winged Cs before they sold off.
I had to ship that beast too, that was a challenge to find a carrier that would handle it.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Kerry Brown said:


> Not trying to overdrive it. That is almost impossible. I've only played one a few times and the louder it was the better it sounded. It seemed very thin and shrill until it was turned up. Might just have been that amp.


Mine doesn't do that. I don't think I ever played it past 3 as it is loud. Lol Main reason I don't use it anymore is the weight. I gigged with it from 1995 to 2005.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I can't say I've ever played one, the reviews are mixed on this amp. But what makes me suspicious is I can almost always find one locally for sale.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Chito said:


> Mine doesn't do that. I don't think I ever played it past 3 as it is loud. Lol Main reason I don't use it anymore is the weight. I gigged with it from 1995 to 2005.


At practices, that's about where I'd run mine and around 5ish at gigs.
Always just in the "low" setting, so at just the 25 watts.

I thought it had good cleans and made a decent pedal platform, I ran my dirt and effects into the amp.


----------



## Korib (May 26, 2021)

Very heavy!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

FatStrat2 said:


> I can't say I've ever played one, the reviews are mixed on this amp. But what makes me suspicious is I can almost always find one locally for sale.


There's always one for sale because they're heavy and no one needs a 100 watt amp these days.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

This Twin Red knobs uses some electronic parts that are not found in other "vintage" Twins. 
These parts, if they need to be replaced, can be increasingly difficult to find.

With the weight that makes it untransportable, this would be the major drawback in my opinion.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Hmmm...
Too loud to use.
Too heavy to move.
Too obscure to fix.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> Hmmm...
> Too loud to use.
> Too heavy to move.
> Too obscure to fix.
> ...


IMO it is not too loud to use if you want clean amp.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I think the heaviness of this amp is enough to leave it behind. I can't stand heavy gear, guitars included.

As for excessive wattage, a good quality volume pedal (like an Ernie Ball) put in the effects loop acts as an excellent 'attenuator' for decent sound at bedroom volumes. You can crank the amp to 10 if you want, in fact that's when a good amp sings anyway. Just don't accidentally step fully on the volume pedal or you'll get a surprise.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

But.... it has red knobs !!!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well I guess if weight is a major issue, I wonder how many amps considered very disirable would come in under 40 lbs.

That's typically the limit most companies set for a person (employee) to be obliged to lift at once.

Sure 90 lbs is well over that, but 50 or 60 is pretty heavy too.

Funny.

I guess my point is, if weight is the concern, buy a modeler. The only person who will notice will be you (your back) and maybe a happier sound man.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

I bought one of those amps last summer. If it weighed 90 pounds I dont think I'd have been able to carry it down the stairs to the basement.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

The last time I lifted mine was last year I think when I brought it in to be checked and maintained. I had to carry the darn thing from the basement, to the car, to where I brought it. I couldn't believe I gigged with it for 10 years. LOL I remember one time during winter, I had to carry the darn thing through steps heading down to the basement door of the place we were playing and it was icey. Almost killed myself LOL One thing though, these amps are tough. I played that thing in a dirt bike field, and dropped it a few times on its side. Never had any issues. At some point in time, the cab was wobbly. My tech at that time fixed it for me. But it always worked. I've been wanting to get rid of it but I'm not going to get much for it. It works fine though.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Okay Player said:


> I bought one of those amps last summer. If it weighed 90 pounds I dont think I'd have been able to carry it down the stairs to the basement.


They are almost 80 pounds. I must've been thinking earlier when I had it packed to ship, that was pushing 90 pounds.





__





Fender Twin Red Knob (The Twin)






ampwares.com


----------

